# Orphaned baby rat



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi all! My brother and I found an orphaned baby rat (or mouse..we can’t really tell the difference)... and we’ve been taking care of it. We feed Kitten Replacement Milk every 3/4 hours, Keep him warm in a box, and make sure to stimulate him after feeding. I was wondering you guys could tell me if this is indeed a rat... or if it’s a baby mouse. Also any advice? We aren’t sure if we should release him when the time comes, as there are SO many cats in our neighborhood. Is it possible to keep him? Anyway, any advice is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

It definitely looks like a rat to me! In my opinion you should release it as soon as it's old enough to forage on its own, wild animals aren't meant to be kept indoors all their life. If your worried about cats you can bring it to a nearby park, the truth is that predators are part of living in the wild. Anyways, how's he doing now?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't forget to teach the baby how to forge for food if you're going to release him (I think you should release him). Only use foods you can find in the natural environment. And if you live in a city, take that into consideration as well.


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> It definitely looks like a rat to me! In my opinion you should release it as soon as it's old enough to forage on its own, wild animals aren't meant to be kept indoors all their life. If your worried about cats you can bring it to a nearby park, the truth is that predators are part of living in the wild. Anyways, how's he doing now?


Hi guys! Here’s an update: he’s doing really well! One of his eyes opened and he’s so incredibly cute. He’s really active too.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> That's fantastic!


Thank you! We’re finding it really hard to know that if we release him, he will likely perish as we’ve built a bond with him


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I know what you mean, but that's just how nature works and it would be better to give him a chance in the wild then to keep him pent up all his life.


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Also: he does have a broken leg. Our cat dragged him in and we hypothesize that she injured his leg in the process. We’re not sure what we can do to help. He’s had this injured leg ever since we’ve started taking care of him.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I think you'll have to take him to the vet for that, see if you can find an exotic vet that will see him even though he's wild. It may turn out that you'll get to keep him after all!


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> I think you'll have to take him to the vet for that, see if you can find an exotic vet that will see him even though he's wild. It may turn out that you'll get to keep him after all!


 We plan on taking him to the vet soon. Hopefully we do get to keep him! Do you have any recommendations for a cage or good rat care Youtubers? I’ve only had hamsters and the past and I know they require much different care.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Emiology, Shadow The Rat, and Isamu Rat Care are the best rat care Youtubers I know. The best cage to get is the Critter Nation. Rats require a lot of room to run around and a lot of toys to keep them engaged since they are very smart. They are also very social so they absolutely need another rat to keep them company, this might be tricky since your rat is wild. If you do end up keeping him you can continue asking questions if needed. I hope you continue updating!


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> I think you'll have to take him to the vet for that, see if you can find an exotic vet that will see him even though he's wild. It may turn out that you'll get to keep him after all!





Rex the Rat said:


> Emiology, Shadow The Rat, and Isamu Rat Care are the best rat care Youtubers I know. The best cage to get is the Critter Nation. Rats require a lot of room to run around and a lot of toys to keep them engaged since they are very smart. They are also very social so they absolutely need another rat to keep them company, this might be tricky since your rat is wild. If you do end up keeping him you can continue asking questions if needed. I hope you continue updating!


I will. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> Emiology, Shadow The Rat, and Isamu Rat Care are the best rat care Youtubers I know. The best cage to get is the Critter Nation. Rats require a lot of room to run around and a lot of toys to keep them engaged since they are very smart. They are also very social so they absolutely need another rat to keep them company, this might be tricky since your rat is wild. If you do end up keeping him you can continue asking questions if needed. I hope you continue updating!











Hello! Here is another update. He has opened both of his eyes. We have started to offer him some Gerber baby food, but mainly are giving him his formula still since he’s about 2 weeks old. Does anyone have tips on transitioning him from his formula to solid food, and what food products I can start offering? Am I doing anything wrong? I may make another thread on this. Thanks!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I found this article, I hope it helps: Rat & Mouse Gazette: Caring for Orphaned Baby Rats


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> I found this article, I hope it helps: Rat & Mouse Gazette: Caring for Orphaned Baby Rats


Thank you!


----------

